# AEP Guides



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Does anybody know of any guides for bass at AEP?? been considering a guided trip to AEP early this summer for my Son and I compared to our regular Erie trip. Hopefully somebody that you guys have had experience with, any tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Cornelius Harris does guided belly boat trips for bass on AEP. I met him last year while fishing a pond out there. He was with a client. He does work hard to get his customers on fish.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, will check it out.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Thanks for the reply, will check it out.


Google Ohio Belly Boating you'll find what you looking for.


----------

